# Where do I find the post?



## SeekingAdvive (Jun 12, 2011)

Where do I find the post when I originally enrolled?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/anxiety-depression-relationships/26848-feeling-alone.html#post345231

This should be it. You can easily retrieve your old post by going into your profile and selecting "statistics". Once there you will have two options. One option is to see all posts you've made. The other choice is to see only the threads you have started.


----------

